# Weed and the Flu



## samiam03 (Feb 15, 2007)

Does smoking weed have health benefits for things like a cold or the flu. I'm sick and I feel like poo but my friend swears it'll make everything better. Is there any logic behind a statement like that?


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Feb 15, 2007)

if you have good enough weed, you might get stoned enough to forget your sick...


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 15, 2007)

When you have a cold and you smoke chronic.  Depending on the cold, you will recieve more congestion in one of the nostrols.  If you are battling a sore throat cold then you will find your throat greatly irriated but not severe pain or anything.  We think it becomes irritated because of the dryness from the smoke.  Solve this simply by drinking thinks like "Sprite" or "Gingerale"  But one glass probably won't do.  Quite simply my friend. Sick or no sick.(not terminally) There is nothing beneficial about smoking except the buzz.  It might end up actually taking longer to feel better.  Then when the weed wears off you may experience the evil headache.  If your battling the flu and are smoking weed.  There is a good chance you will return to bed right away after smoking.  We found it good for flu, but not to remain awake well having the flue then smoking and dealing with the burnout.  The headache as explained before is great, and the aches and pains of muscles and bones are present more harshly during burnout.  Life sucks even more. But if your really really sick.  Chances are you won't be talking to anybody or smoking anything or eating anything solid or spending time away from the washroom.  Good  Luck.

This has been an FP opinion.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 15, 2007)

> This has been an FP opinion.


That I agree with totally! I just got over the flu, smoking didn't do a thing...but make me wish i'd saved my bud for when I got better!


----------



## the_riz (Feb 15, 2007)

Bella_d claims snorting grinded and dried stalk is a cure for the common cold... dont know how much truth there is, but maybe youll get the same laugh out of reading that as i did! lol 

hope your feelin better


----------



## MJ20 (Feb 15, 2007)

I aggree with *FrankPeterson* and *Bombbudpuffa*..smoking really didn't benefit me personally either..it only made the healing process take longer


----------



## samiam03 (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh well, it sounds like it wont do anything to help really, maybe just make it worse, which kinda sucks. It would be real cool if marijuana turned out to be the cure for the common cold or the flu. Then everybody would smoke weed, since everybody gets sick sometime or another.
well, thanks guys, ill be sure to tell my friend he's just wrong haha.


----------



## Dankels00 (Feb 15, 2007)

Are you guys serious? it doesnt help? my friend once had a fever of 102 me and another friend went over, smoked a couple bowls and he felt absolutely fine and had no fever. over the past couple weeks me and my gf have gotten that flu bug thats been going around and we both smoked and both felt 100%. these are just a couple experiences ive had and there have been many more. I also use it for hangovers. try smoking about a gram or so id be very surprised if you guys smoked some quality buds and didnt feel at least a little better. i mean medicinal users use it for nausea right, why not you?


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 15, 2007)

Dankels,

Indeed it would help at the moment the "buzz" is alive.  After it wears off the symptoms are somewhat intensified.  Like we said earlier a serious flu will put you down so hard you wouldn't be able to drink water without shooting it back up. IMHO save the chronic until your over the worst, especially with annoying colds that will have you sounding like a bucket is over your head.  Each person is different though.  A serious person who blazes a lot will not care of the sickness except flu.  Never underestimate a flu virus, just get it out of you. By the way sam I am hope your feeling better


----------



## Dankels00 (Feb 15, 2007)

nope, felt better all day. youve got to have faith man, not the religious type, just faith. maybe its just all in my head, and my gf's, and pretty much all my other friends, but either way, i had a serious flu virus for about 8 hours, compared to all the others that had the same virus, didnt smoke and were sick for 3 or 4 days . and by serious flu virus i mean constant violent puking and shitting.


----------



## MJ20 (Feb 15, 2007)

^^Damn...what kinda flu is that??lol..i've never experienced crapping and puking.lol


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 15, 2007)

Well if anyone else experiences feeling better after blazing please inform us as we are eager to know.  All the experiences we have had says the opposite completely.  If you have minor symptoms then  it should be less severe.  Burnouts in general when your not sick, **** a lot.  When your sick they **** extremely.  This is IMHO and as you can see their are two sides here.  We have been sick for several weeks and haven't stopped smoking.  Feel like **** everytime and back to bed.  But at least were high for little while. Burnout is the key to it sucking and you can't get around it by blazing more after.  You'll be burntout on top of being high. Maybe it's just us? Anyone???????????


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 15, 2007)

It only makes me feel better for the time being, so I just save my weed for when I am well.  That way I enjoy it more.  I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## bella_d (Feb 21, 2007)

> Bella_d claims snorting grinded and dried stalk is a cure for the common cold... dont know how much truth there is, but maybe youll get the same laugh out of reading that as i did! lol


haha it's true.... ahem


----------



## Growdude (Feb 21, 2007)

The only thing that helps is when you have all that lung congestion, Take a big toke on some lung expanding dope first thing in the morning' and you will cough all that crap out.


----------



## MJ20 (Feb 21, 2007)

^^Define "lung expanding".lol..I wanna try this as I have the cold presently.LOL.


----------



## SFC (Feb 21, 2007)

I have a cold right now. I have tried smoking Mj with a cold,and it did nothing but irritate,and congest more.  Now I have used the vape fo ra hit,or two the last couple days,and it didn't hurt.   

    I think some of these guys confuse 24,or 48 hr bugs with the real deal influenza.  I had the real deal last year about this time for the first time in my life. Let me tell ya, smokin weed is the last thing on your mind when you have the flu.  Man I was thinking no wonder people die from the flu. And that ain't no **.  I didn't eat or drink for a 72 hr period. I finally went to the doctor,and he gave me a shot,  so I could eat again, but first it knocked me out again for about 12 hours.  It don't end there, I felt dizzy,and less than 100% for a good month after that.  Pray you do not get the real flu, and if flu shots are available (extra's) for 25 bucks or so it is well worth it.  BTW I was 32 years old,and in good health. Lucky


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 23, 2007)

> maybe its just all in my head, and my gf's, and pretty much all my other friends


Yup...all in your head. I had a 103 temp and very congested chest. I figured smoking a lil schwag couldn't hurt. LOL! I was wrong. All mj did for me while I was sick was make my chest hurt more and my eyes(which felt like they were on fire to begin with) hurt alot more. I smoke daily, all day(lucky me, huh) and I love it but It doesn't help cold or flu symptoms....though it is a dhiaretic(lol, think thats how you spell it).


----------



## Lil Squirt (Feb 24, 2007)

Have to agree with Star and Bombudd...if it were the "flu" you would not even be able to get out of bed to type let alone smoke. Now a stomach virus it would prolly be beneficial for the nausea symptom's...but the "flu" is NO joke...and would last for 5 days sometimes MORE. Sounds like you had a virus possibly as that could leave your system rather quickly where as the flu lasts for days and even weeks if one has a bad enuff case of it. There are so many viruses going around right now though...some have similar symptoms of the flu. In some cases it will lead to even pneumonia and other secondary respiratory infection's from being so sick with it.
Had the flu and was laid up for over a week...could not eat and barely drink. Dizzy and omg felt like I was run over by a truck. Your body hurts from your head to your toes. Not fun at all and I could barely walk to the bathroom let alone think about smoking...was prolly the ONLY time in my life besides when I had pneumonia or pregnant that I didn't think about toking. I can see how the elderly die from having it...you feel like your on your death bed when you have it. I had the head & chest congestion along with tossing my cookie's and could not keep down any food the first days of having it ....never do I want to get that again.

Hope you feel better soon!! 
peace~squirt


----------

